# Mobil-1 on sale @ Advance



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Bought it yesterday, five qts of 0W40 and a Mobile-1 filter for $32.99 plus tax. Buy the extended service for $34.99. The big BUT is that Mobil-1 do not make a filter for the 2.0T. I would not use it in any event as I use OEM filters. What I did, I got a filter for a friends' truck. Still, its a great price for even just the oil. Good thru March I think.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a filter with mine. It was a few weeks ago, and I can't remember if it was a mobil one or not. I want to say STP but not sure. Good deal either way. :thumbup:


----------

